# First JWW Novice Agility leg ever (video!)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GSD's for days at the trial today! Here's a great Novice JWW run that was also their first qualifying agility leg ever!

Click here for the video of the run!


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice! 

I think it's always funny to hear how/what we say when running our dogs. I'm glad to hear someone else talk in a high pitch squeaky voice.


----------

